# I hate weekends



## Yankees28 (Dec 10, 2017)

As weird as this may sound I have really grown to hate it when the weekends come lately. My social life is just completely null and empty, I got friends who honestly would not reach out to me if I don't reach out first. I absolutely ****ing hate being the one who always messages them first, only because I feel like it makes me look needy in their eyes. The friends I do have, whenever we hang out it seems like we're getting along great. Having conversations, having drinks, enjoying ourselves. But then I am always the one who's gotta reach out to them otherwise we'd never talk again. Fridays and Saturdays are the worst days for me, those days are really when the night life kicks into full gear. If im alone it makes me feel like a complete and total loser, I want to be out having fun forgetting about the week but I really don't have anyone I can honestly say im confident will want to hang out with me on a weekly basis. I get extremely uneasy feelings late into the evenings of Friday and Saturday if I have no one to hang with. I don't know what to do half the time, being alone on the weekends is one of the worst feelings to have. I can't stomach it, im worried its gonna drive me deeper and deeper into a depressive state.


----------



## Andrew11 (Oct 21, 2018)

I feel you, I have the same issue. I do have one friend(we know each other for more than 10 years) who's always trying to get me involved in various activities even though he has many other friends who are much more fun and interesting than me and i really appreciate him for that. But all my other "friends" with whom* I have some quality memories are not talking to me if i am not the one who starts the conversation. I'm sorry that I cannot help you how to solve this cause I need some advise too 🙂 but don't be sad. If you have some extra cash you can start going to some cooking/excercise/etc course, meet some new people and befriend THEM. If you're a nice guy they wouldn't miss that chance.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

it could be that they are afraid to appear needy and you are doing them a service by contacting them. you might be the strong one? doesn't it make you feel good to be able to facilitate getting them to go out? it's one extra skill that you have.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I know what you mean. I have one person who I consider a decent friend, and I always have to ask them to hang out. They never really offer. They have other friends to hang out with though, so I guess I understand it.

These days I just try to enjoy my weekends alone. Uusally I just go to the gym or something alone or go for drives. Other times I just stay home and watch stuff on YouTube. It gets boring doing the same thing every weekend though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yup...at least during the week I have work to distract me from my loneliness. 

The weekend is an open expanse that leaves my brain too much time to dwell on emptiness.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to have a friend that I could hang out with, pretty much every weekend. I appreciate him doing that, especially when I needed someone to just talk to and get my mind off of work. But when an old friend of his came around, they ended up becoming roommates, and it seemed like he totally changed. We still hang out but it's rarely anymore. And he likes to do things that i don't now and vice versa. And a lot of times I ask if he'd like to hang out and he says he's doing something or has a date, etc. So I feel like an inconvenience.

I guess we just need to make more friends, but how?


----------



## LampSandwich (May 5, 2012)

*There is no weekend when every day is exactly the same. Maybe there is some benefit in not ever knowing what day it is.... *


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

When I lived near the city I could feel the weekend in the atmosphere. I liked it, it's like I was a part of it even tho I wasn't.


----------



## Joz (Oct 7, 2018)

It could be that are used to you organising something so they just expect you to contact them. I generally lack the confidence to ask people to do something and there always tends to be an organiser in friend groups. But I know what you mean when I started working extreme hours I found that I lost contact with my friends and I had to make an effort to meet up with them but they wouldn’t do the same. 

It’s hard to find true friends!


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

me too bro


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

The only thing I hate worse than weekends is holidays.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Dec 5, 2012)

Yep. I've had to restart my social life from zero so I'm often going out alone on weekends. I try not to think about messaging first. People don't know if you're desperate on the other end or just scouting for potential things to do.


----------



## teopap (May 12, 2013)

I hate weekends too, but I hate Christmas period more. I have zero friends, so at least you have someone who can text to and hang out. I have nobody.


----------



## alltoowell13 (Dec 29, 2018)

Oh man do I agree. I work 6 days a week just so I don't have to deal with "weekend" plans. I do need time for the gym and laundry and meal prepping so that keeps me pretty busy in my very limited spare time while Im not working. But honestly my work sucks too. Too many girls who all hang out together and don't invite me. So sometimes I wish I could be home in bed hiding from the world. Or at the gym. Honestly the only place I feel good. Ok or with my dog.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*my choice:*

earn money: 24/7

NO DAY OFF!!!

WOOOORRRRKKKK!!! Please define the word.. phrase, meaning....

WUUURRQ..???

HAAARRD???!! REALLLLYYY HAARRRDDD??? What??
please explain it. I could never understand. DOING = a LUXURY! ALLOW!! DO NOT PREVENT. this deep is crucifixion indeed.
whole weekend no eastenders.. :crying:

NO HOLIDAY!!:grin2: NOOO tiimey offfff!! NO sicky Daaaayyy!!! NO limpwrister! make me do what need/want. effort=ø i do as wanted.

trash collection √ clean up

most unpleasant, toughest. IF i had flu for 6 years symptoms, I'd keep going, 24/7. NEVER Cry! boss smash me in head with steel bar 12 times all day. I not hit back. i Wooorrrk!!! what? what sommat from me? get it! I do it! Nail me to crucifix. I break free. keeep shovelling manure, cleaning sewers.. √

serving. all of you. slave 24/7. what want? just not me? give me gun, then. I end me. u clear up.

fix all broken databases badly designed by fools. let me do!!!

bank (w)ank holiday for the limpwristed, I go on 24/7 at fixed rate (minimal?) 
feeding alligators, crocs.... prefer being swallowed by sharks or a limb part orall lost, instead of any authority say YOU cannot earn any money because you are well, healthy, capable of everything, anything a human can do, and more than some can...YOU JUST SIMPLY CANNOT cos I (WEEEE) say YOU CAN'T>

person grant a task to living, breathing human being:

I make that person very happy mee too. U2! All happy. i please all.

let me earn myself girl. wife. EEAAASYY!! Natural. I a hero. prophet. Saint. the world keeps stopping me. watch me kill 'em.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*reinforcing.*

perfect reminder for me

so i chase up your cause.

embarking on this. Car to garage for MOT check Fri. pray i get it Saturday! 
got no food. did intend to stock up on thursday. this went a bit flat. no reason to get stuff. tired of the same. mistake. whole season coming round to me how much i relish this. happy when Xmas over. winter blues set in. I love the cold nights! emotional. growing a need for humans. i blanked out all career thieves recruiters. invalid humans - grim reapers.

reaching out to some. scared of my status / reputation. 
some singles. want approach her. spent Xmas with her & parents! her brother a close schoolfriend. life gone downhill. this family accepted me as a visitor as my parents are dead. unemployed. half of humans against us? other half OK? some bias, here & there? somehow a survivor of absolute NULL castaway, spurned from society?

seriously this period of ∂ark, cold winter is so sexxyy! amazing. all done with my best car, passengers... with no need to identify and locations, events or people... just a night out, walking thru town just now.. shadows.. spooky so attractive! must reflect on all my very best times. all around best mates. all this just fell away after university, faring for myself, employed some...

parameters go random across all life.. hospital... any age... just these cold, dark stuff so haunting, romantic in itself! plain opposite to tropical island life in mighty sunlight. seasons? we all need this? transformation needed. i see just winter or summer. so magical. somehow loneliness is playing a part of remembering. Oct, Nov felt still summery! then Jan sun .. snow slopes.
romance ahead for us? such a tight fit there must be. how come this planet full of humans is still going, not deceased yet? universe full of luck? I AM Lost. 
still i can entertain and make laugh. still same core of me underneath. paranoid of the hurters. life rebuild?

emotions rise during seasonal change.

my student life was best. confident. same as now too. disappointed with society scrambled. *1.* employment. this is top of hill of blame
many more to follow.. can't think of any yet.

hard facing up to how harsh, grey, ∂ark life has become. money the main component. disregard from all.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Jeez @twitchy666 why will no-one help you get some job theres bound to be community employment schemes where you like pick up rubbish or sweep streets at least, I approve of your (w)ank holiday suggestion but not with getting hit in the head with a steel bar 12 times a day : /


----------

